# Thermal Dieting



## MusicMedic (Dec 16, 2010)

So i saw this news report this morning about this new "fad" diet called Thermal Dieting: 
http://abcnews.go.com/WNT/video/cold-weather-weight-loss-secret-thermal-diet-dieting-metabolism-12407456

pretty much what the logic consists of is exposing your self to a cold environment for a certain amount of time lowing your body temperature, as a response your body ups your metabolism to keep the body temperature up, with the increased metabolic rate causing more energy (fat) to be used.. 

unfortunately the video FAILS to point out the serious risks of exposing your self to cold environments so suddenly/for a prolonged time.. 

and it really IRKS me that it fails to do so.. 
What do you guys think?


----------



## Aidey (Dec 16, 2010)

I think that if as much time and effort was put into teaching people about calories in vs calories out as is spent on fad diets, obesity wouldn't be as big of an issue.


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 16, 2010)

That's the stupidest thing I've read all day. 

I'd rather go out for a run than go out for a shiver.

They did mention it was not the smartest thing, safety-wise, and wanted to make sure you carried a coat, but good grief.

I worry so much more about the guy in the ice water bath.  That's ridiculous!  Maybe he should eat less pizza.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 16, 2010)

It's really easy to shake your heads at these people, but I don't think many understand some people's desperation to lose weight vs their obsession with food. For some, cutting out calories is just out of the question, their dependency on food is so strong.

Instead of rolling your eyes, maintain some compassion for these people and their struggle.


----------



## Veneficus (Dec 16, 2010)

Maybe they will get hypothermia and will remove themselves from the gene pool. Whoever posts this gargabe should be jailed.

There are fat people in all kinds of cold climates.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 16, 2010)

> Maybe they will get hypothermia and will remove themselves from the gene pool.



Way to maintain compassion.


----------



## reaper (Dec 16, 2010)

Show me the difference from athletes sitting in ice baths?

They are both inducing hypothermic metabolism for a reason. 

Instead of picking on the way people try to lose weight. Why not look at the desperation some have to do it. The "calories in, calories out" concept does not work for everyone and anyone in medicine should already know that. 

Now use this as knowledge for when you find the person that tried it and needs medical treatment. Just don't forget the compassion that needs to go with it.


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 16, 2010)

Maybe if people learnt a thing or two about basic nutrition ..... 

Put down that cup of lettuce drowned in dressing .... that is not a salad, nor is it nutritious!


----------



## Aidey (Dec 16, 2010)

reaper said:


> Instead of picking on the way people try to lose weight. Why not look at the desperation some have to do it. The "calories in, calories out" concept does not work for everyone and anyone in medicine should already know that.



I'm going to sound like a b*tch, but there are no fat people in Ethiopia. Yes, I am aware that there is a single digit % of people who have medical conditions causing obesity, however I have yet to see compelling evidence that in the rest of the population low calorie diets, when actually adhered to, don't work. 

/formerly fat chick
//and I mean fat
///diet and exercise FTW


----------



## reaper (Dec 16, 2010)

So everyone is like you?

Diet and exercise are good, but do not work for everyone or they have never been shown how. 

Just to say everyone is obese because they eat to much is ignorant. I know plenty of people that eat right and run everyday. They are still big. So they start looking for anything they can to lose the weight.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 16, 2010)

Sasha said:


> It's really easy to shake your heads at these people, but I don't think many understand some people's desperation to lose weight vs their obsession with food. For some, cutting out calories is just out of the question, their dependency on food is so strong.
> 
> Instead of rolling your eyes, maintain some compassion for these people and their struggle.



Eating disorders are one of the hardest to deal with.  I agree with Sasha show some compassion.  Keep in mind just because someone is skinny does not mean they are healthy they may be battling a different eating disorder.  So really guess it all goes back to what momma used to say don't judge a book by its cover.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 16, 2010)

reaper said:


> Show me the difference from athletes sitting in ice baths?


You mean athletes who are sitting in an ice bath to decrease the inflammation following a hard work out is somehow similar to people sitting in an ice bath to increase the amount of calories they burn?



> Instead of picking on the way people try to lose weight. Why not look at the desperation some have to do it. The "calories in, calories out" concept does not work for everyone and anyone in medicine should already know that.



Err... the only way to lose weight is the concept of calories in vs calories out. There was a Kansas State professor who lost weight on a twinkie diet by controlling his calorie intake. The more important question is how are the calorie in vs calorie out equation adjusted in a sustainable manner?


----------



## Sasha (Dec 16, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Eating disorders are one of the hardest to deal with.  I agree with Sasha show some compassion.  Keep in mind just because someone is skinny does not mean they are healthy they may be battling a different eating disorder.  So really guess it all goes back to what momma used to say don't judge a book by its cover.



Eating Disorders don't just affect those who are skinny. People can have an ED and be fat. Food addiction is incredibly hard to beat. There are no fat people in Ethiopia because there is not enough food to feed a food addiction or bingeing behavior. The people there are starving due to lack of food and proper nutrition. Poor example

/Former deathly stick thin eating disorder chick
//And i'm talking 86lbs
///Education and compassion for those who are overweight, FTW.


----------



## reaper (Dec 16, 2010)

> > Show me the difference from athletes sitting in ice baths?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes! Both are using hypothermic effects for healing. Why is it ok for an athlete to do it and not someone else? The therapeutic effects of hypothermic treatments is used in all aspects of therapy, not just for reduction of inflammation. 

There are many ways to increase calorie burn. It is not all about intake. You can starve yourself skinny, but that is not healthy. It is about a balance and that balance does not work for everyone. You should know that no ones body response is the same. So you do get some far out ways to help. Ones that are dangerous, needs to be addressed. But people that just say eat right and exercise, have no clue to what obesity is all about.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 16, 2010)

reaper said:


> Yes! Both are using hypothermic effects for healing. Why is it ok for an athlete to do it and not someone else? The therapeutic effects of hypothermic treatments is used in all aspects of therapy, not just for reduction of inflammation.


...because athletes aren't using it to lose weight. You can lose weight using a lot of therapeutic drugs, so because levothyroxine can cause you to lose weight, does that mean it's as acceptable for weight loss as it is for treating thyroid dysfunction? 




> There are many ways to increase calorie burn. It is not all about intake. You can starve yourself skinny, but that is not healthy. It is about a balance and that balance does not work for everyone. You should know that no ones body response is the same. So you do get some far out ways to help. Ones that are dangerous, needs to be addressed. But people that just say eat right and exercise, have no clue to what obesity is all about.



I never claimed that all methods of adjusting the calories in vs calories out was healthy. In fact, I specifically mentioned that it has to be sustainable, which the unhealthy methods are not. However, losing weight is that simple at the ground level. The only way to lose weight is either to take in less calories, burn more calories, or both. At the base, every method of weight loss works on that level, from the fad diets to the best workout routine to the eating disorders. I don't care what additional disorders you have. You could have Cushings on top of being hypothyroid with your body not burning the amount of calories it should and moving everything into fat as quickly as possible, and you still won't gain weight if you're not taking in excess calories to what you're burning. Now, yes, it's important to treat the underlying causes to boost metabolism to a healthy level, but again, all that is doing is adjusting the calorie out portion of the equation. 

So, I'll say it again. Losing weight is as simple as adjusting the calories in/calories out in a sustainable manner. The hard part is finding that sustainable manner.


----------



## Veneficus (Dec 16, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Way to maintain compassion.



You know, sometimes I just want to forget compassion and say what is on my mind.


----------



## Aidey (Dec 16, 2010)

reaper said:


> So everyone is like you?
> 
> Diet and exercise are good, but do not work for everyone or they have never been shown how.
> 
> Just to say everyone is obese because they eat to much is ignorant. I know plenty of people that eat right and run everyday. They are still big. So they start looking for anything they can to lose the weight.



You can eat the healthiest home grown, organic, pesticide free food on the planet, but if you eat too much of it you can still gain weight.

I'm going to be brutally honest here again for a bit. When the obesity problem is discussed someone always brings up the very very small statistical anomalies, and argues how they are different, and we need to think of them. Those aren't the people we're discussing here. They are not the average American putting 800 calories worth of dressing on their salad, or ordering a 1,800 calorie dinner with a diet drink.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 16, 2010)

reaper said:


> Diet and exercise are good, but do not work for everyone or they have never been shown how.



Name me one way to lose weight short of surgery (which, even now, the surgical options like lap band are all about adjusting the calorie in/calorie out equation) that doesn't involve eating less, burning more calories, or both.


----------

